# replacing a very skilled employee



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

plazaman said:


> Your company should have been designed in such a way that you never solely rely on a single employee , but at the same time , being a vital asset to yours at the same Time. If your saying that if he leaves and your jobs cannot continue , then you either hire someone right away and train them , offer him more $$ to stay , or give him a percentage of each job. If he's going out on his own , your doomed . He's taking all your clients , with your crew to follow .


This is an excellent advice. You need to make sure that someone is ready to step in when needed.


----------



## CurtisValley (Mar 9, 2013)

I basically knew this was coming, maybe this year and I did hire 2 guys to learn from him over the year. However, I learned today that my foreman (or soon to be ex-foreman) has had a heart attack a few weeks ago and never informed me. He had intentions of working but is being recommended to stop working. Long story short he is going to be taking early retirement and has no interest in training a new foreman. Although I do understand where he is coming from, I still feel betrayed.

I should rephrase what i said earlier in not having the skill set. I do have the know how to do the work. I did get my hands dirty early on, but I became very busy meeting with customers and designing plans that I simply did not have the time. And recent back surgery has made this impossible.

I am on the hunt for someone to take over, but in the mean time I will be running the crews and teaching as best I can. Jobs will just have to get done slower until I find the right person.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

CurtisValley said:


> I basically knew this was coming, maybe this year and I did hire 2 guys to learn from him over the year. However, I learned today that my foreman (or soon to be ex-foreman) has had a heart attack a few weeks ago and never informed me. He had intentions of working but is being recommended to stop working. Long story short he is going to be taking early retirement and has no interest in training a new foreman. Although I do understand where he is coming from, I still feel betrayed.
> 
> I should rephrase what i said earlier in not having the skill set. I do have the know how to do the work. I did get my hands dirty early on, but I became very busy meeting with customers and designing plans that I simply did not have the time. And recent back surgery has made this impossible.
> 
> I am on the hunt for someone to take over, but in the mean time I will be running the crews and teaching as best I can. Jobs will just have to get done slower until I find the right person.


Having read all that, you seem to have done what you could to prevent this and it's unfortunate he won't help you out at all. Granted, I've never had a heart attack so can't speak to what one would feel like doing soon after but collecting some quick cash to help bring a foreman or yourself to his abilities would seem like the right thing to do.

I give you credit as well. You're trying to revive a company, run and more importantly BUILD a business at the same time. All while dealing with a bad back in a very strenuous field. You seem to have read the writing on the wall and put a backup plan into action, but just simply ran out of time. Wish you the best of luck going forward! Good for you for not leaping on disability or some other assistance program and becoming another leach on society.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

If your only focus is the business side, why not sub the work out?


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CurtisValley said:


> I basically knew this was coming, maybe this year and I did hire 2 guys to learn from him over the year. However, I learned today that my foreman (or soon to be ex-foreman) has had a heart attack a few weeks ago and never informed me. He had intentions of working but is being recommended to stop working. Long story short he is going to be taking early retirement and has no interest in training a new foreman. Although I do understand where he is coming from, I still feel betrayed.
> 
> I should rephrase what i said earlier in not having the skill set. I do have the know how to do the work. I did get my hands dirty early on, but I became very busy meeting with customers and designing plans that I simply did not have the time. And recent back surgery has made this impossible.
> 
> I am on the hunt for someone to take over, but in the mean time I will be running the crews and teaching as best I can. Jobs will just have to get done slower until I find the right person.


I am curious why they guy isn't willing to stay on and train someone.

I would think that teaching someone to do the work would not be hazardous to his health.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

cabinetsnj said:


> I am curious why they guy isn't willing to stay on and train someone.
> 
> I would think that teaching someone to do the work would not be hazardous to his health.


does it really matter WHY the guy won't stay on?

If I understand the situation, the foreman had a heart attack and wants to retire. In my opinion he doesn't owe anybody anything.

I really don't understand where the O.P. is getting this "feeling of betrayal" from- the foreman had a HEART ATTACK

If anything, I would have thought the O.P. ----with health issues of his own----would have been a bit more understanding

But, hey-that's just my opinion
Stephen


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

cabinetsnj said:


> I am curious why they guy isn't willing to stay on and train someone.
> 
> I would think that teaching someone to do the work would not be hazardous to his health.



Maybe that would have an effect on whatever type of insurance money he has coming...


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it has more to do with the stress of running the jobs than the psychical aspect.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> does it really matter WHY the guy won't stay on?
> 
> If I understand the situation, the foreman had a heart attack and wants to retire. In my opinion he doesn't owe anybody anything.
> 
> ...


I didn't say that the foreman owes him anything.

It is about treating your fellow man the way you would want to be treated. If I was the foreman, I would help teach others what to do. I am not saying that the foreman should stay on and do the heavy work, but instructing others what to do for two months is just the right thing to do in my book.


----------



## MCCarpentry (Feb 13, 2013)

I know how this situation feels! It's tough, but you can overcome it. You need to have a proper hiring process established with an application tailored to your business. Take resumes, interview, and set a probation period. Put ads anywhere you can to get as many qualified applicants as possible. Ask other people in your industry if they know anyone. 

If you are in a pinch you can hire a sub and contract it in that your Project Manager (aka the new guy) will be there to supervise. Give him a notepad and tell him to take notes. More than likely you can save some money by skipping all that and just create a job description that lays out the duties of the position and the processes that your company expects. 

Good luck!


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

cabinetsnj said:


> I didn't say that the foreman owes him anything.
> 
> It is about treating your fellow man the way you would want to be treated. If I was the foreman, I would help teach others what to do. I am not saying that the foreman should stay on and do the heavy work, but instructing others what to do for two months is just the right thing to do in my book.


It certainly IS about treating your fellow man the way you would want to be treated--------------------
In this case it's about treating the guy who HAD A HEART ATTACK with some dignity and understanding--instead of implying that the guy has some obligation to train his replacement!

Training that replacement is the business owners responsibility-NOT the guy trying to recover from a heart attack--- but instead the business owner talks about feeling "betrayed"-as if having a heart attack is some sort of moral failing?

Let me ask you this
how on earth would it be possible for me to a have a foreman-----a "Key Man" in my endeavors-----and that foreman has a HEART Attack, goes to the hospital and I don't know about it?- how is that possible?

My guess?- the foreman- the guy who you think is obligated to train his replacement?-wasn't even getting medical benefits out of his employment or else the employer would already know he had a heart attack.

My opinion is the employer should be bending over backwards to look out for the foreman------------ if he was such a key man he should have been treated better,closer and with more respect
Stephen


----------



## MCCarpentry (Feb 13, 2013)

Stephen H said:


> It certainly IS about treating your fellow man the way you would want to be treated--------------------
> In this case it's about treating the guy who HAD A HEART ATTACK with some dignity and understanding--instead of implying that the guy has some obligation to train his replacement!
> 
> Training that replacement is the business owners responsibility-NOT the guy trying to recover from a heart attack--- but instead the business owner talks about feeling "betrayed"-as if having a heart attack is some sort of moral failing?
> ...


I'm sure that his feeling of betrayal is just that, a feeling. I'd guess it doesn't sum up all his feelings about this situation and I'm sure he has feelings of sympathy and compassion for his key man as well. Hands down it is just a bad situation and the only thing he can do is move on and plan for the future. 

You can bend over backwards all you want for people, but there are many who will only take advantage of your kindness. I don't think any of us are informed enough of the situation to really pass judgment.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I doubt this guy would be able to train people to do his job in a few weeks when it's taken him prob more than 40 to learn his trade. All you can do is look for another guy who's got the same experiance as he has or close and make it work. Like someone already said though if you have no roll in working then why not sub out the work. Thats what almost all the company's in this area do. I'm not sure on the sub situation where you live but here they are everywhere and fighting each other for work so prices are low.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

mexicans mexicans mexicans

if you had mexicans working for you, you wouldn't be in this bind, they would constantly be teaching each other everything they need to know to get ahead, the lower guys would be paying attention and learning so they could get better and you'd have someone to take this guys place

I just opened a can of worms but I'm being honest.

your problem is representative of this country's big picture problem. How can you run a business (I actually know why, it's not your fault) and not have a number two lined up and ready to go. Why don't you have a twenty something "kid" who is learning the ropes of concrete work ready to move up the ladder and make more money as he gets older?

The reality is these kids don't exist. Their not interested in learning a trade working hard and moving up the ladder. It's a said commentary on the world today. If half the population didn't have their head in their you know what, every business owner would have one to three young people knocking on their door looking for an opportunity to work hard and make money and LEARN A TRADE.

But in todays world no one really cares to think like that, they just want everything handed to them. 

It's really sad. I wish it wasn't.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

fast fred said:


> mexicans mexicans mexicans
> 
> if you had mexicans working for you, you wouldn't be in this bind, they would constantly be teaching each other everything they need to know to get ahead, the lower guys would be paying attention and learning so they could get better and you'd have someone to take this guys place
> 
> ...


Lol. Great post!!!


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe the guys that are left are just grunts and not trainable and for the Mexicans a lot of them do not do very good work it is sloppy and done wrong and to get them to do it right you have to baby sit them. But if you want it fast and cheap they are a way to go if that is the quality you want.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

For the last 10-12months I have been working on the same sites as a lot of Mexicans. Seems to be a lot of them truning up in this area the last couple years. What I have noticed time and time again is for how many there are doing the work they ain't getting a lot done. As an example just the other day I was watching about 8 of them dig out about a 20x15 lot of soil to lay some pavers. 2 of them do 5 mins of shoveling then the other 6 just stand around talking to each other then they rotate again. They ain't fast because of how quick they work they are fast because they cut corners and dont do the work correctly. What's crazy is these guys must be so cheap that the guy who runs the company says nothing to them about standing around when he's on site.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

My ideal crew would be me at 18(smart/skilled laborer), me at 22(absorbing like a sponge), me at 25(efficient, knowledgable, eager to continue learning) and me now(foreman, learning the business side, growing).

Providing I paid my clones what I earned through the years and kept my current position, we'd be a 4 man, highly profitable, highly motivated machine!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MattK said:


> My ideal crew would be me at 18(smart/skilled laborer), me at 22(absorbing like a sponge), me at 25(efficient, knowledgable, eager to continue learning) and me now(foreman, learning the business side, growing).
> 
> Providing I paid my clones what I earned through the years and kept my current position, we'd be a 4 man, highly profitable, highly motivated machine!


I've been wanting to clone myself for years


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I've been wanting to clone myself for years


That is an excellent idea.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> It certainly IS about treating your fellow man the way you would want to be treated--------------------
> In this case it's about treating the guy who HAD A HEART ATTACK with some dignity and understanding--instead of implying that the guy has some obligation to train his replacement!
> 
> Training that replacement is the business owners responsibility-NOT the guy trying to recover from a heart attack--- but instead the business owner talks about feeling "betrayed"-as if having a heart attack is some sort of moral failing?
> ...


You might be right, but we don't know the whole story, so it is hard to pass judgment.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> For the last 10-12months I have been working on the same sites as a lot of Mexicans. Seems to be a lot of them truning up in this area the last couple years. What I have noticed time and time again is for how many there are doing the work they ain't getting a lot done. As an example just the other day I was watching about 8 of them dig out about a 20x15 lot of soil to lay some pavers. 2 of them do 5 mins of shoveling then the other 6 just stand around talking to each other then they rotate again. They ain't fast because of how quick they work they are fast because they cut corners and dont do the work correctly. What's crazy is these guys must be so cheap that the guy who runs the company says nothing to them about standing around when he's on site.


What do you expect when they are getting paid $4 an hour?


----------



## CurtisValley (Mar 9, 2013)

So I've found out a few days ago that there was no heart attack!!!!! He lied to me the whole time. He has gone out and started his own landscape company (I've been dealing with this which is why I havent been able to read all your guys responses)

He has taken a few of my past customers, but not close to enough that it will affect me too much. That is not the part that is bothering me. What IS bothering me is that he basically stole the name of my business, which is Curtis Valley Horticultural Services. He now goes under the name "Curtis Horticultural Services." Not only that but he also took a part of my old logo and is using it as his own. I never had the logo copy-righted or trademarked so I don't think there is much I can do.

It's one thing to be honest and tell me up front that you are leaving to start your own business. I would of even helped him! But to lie and take my logo and some customers WHILE YOU ARE LYING to me really pisses me off.

On the PLUS side I've hired a great young hardscape foreman who has been working out very well so far. So, I am not so much concerned about my foreman problem as I am about the old one stealing my name and logo!!!

What do you guys think? Should I seek legal advice for this?


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

CurtisValley said:


> So I've found out a few days ago that there was no heart attack!!!!! He lied to me the whole time. He has gone out and started his own landscape company (I've been dealing with this which is why I havent been able to read all your guys responses)
> 
> He has taken a few of my past customers, but not close to enough that it will affect me too much. That is not the part that is bothering me. What IS bothering me is that he basically stole the name of my business, which is Curtis Valley Horticultural Services. He now goes under the name "Curtis Horticultural Services." Not only that but he also took a part of my old logo and is using it as his own. I never had the logo copy-righted or trademarked so I don't think there is much I can do.
> 
> ...


Hell yes I would contact a lawyer! The laws vary from state to state but who knows, there might be something that could help you. 

Now is the time for that a$$ kicking, btw!!!


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

It is interesting how this story has developed.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

cabinetsnj said:


> It is interesting how this story has developed.


Sure is interesting

I am guessing the foreman isn't coming back, LOL

Also guessing the poster doesn't want him back

also guessing by now that this isn't the whole story.
Stephen


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> Sure is interesting
> 
> I am guessing the foreman isn't coming back, LOL
> 
> ...


Well, you never hear the whole story online.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow, that guy is a dirt bag. I don't care might have did to him for him to justify it in his mind. That is low.

That is why I'm glad to live where I do here in Indiana. It's a small enough town atmosphere that if someone tried to pull off something like not only would he not find any business but suppliers would step in to make sure he failed. Amazing....people have no morals anymore.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Get some legal advise and do everything with in the law to crush his "business" at least to the point of him changing his logo and name so you aren't effected. I would email or mail something to all past customers, including the ones he took, and let them know about the name and logo situation so they call you and not him. 

Like you said, if he was honest you would have helped him. However he lied and needs to learn from it.


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people are just morally bankrupt. Bad enough to lie about a heart attack and then quit. But to take your name, logo and customers, he deserves your scorn and disdain. I would have a lawyer send him a cease and desist letter concerning the name and logo. Put something in the letter about the similarities and threaten a civil suit. With the weather getting better, I would bet he is going to go after more of your customers. When he realizes it's easier to steal your customers than get his own, he will go after them. Doesn't seem he is willing to go out and beat the bushes for his own clients. Good luck and I hope you can crush him.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

that's a pretty good post, Packer

I don't know if there is anything to be done about the name situation.

For example- if you live in a town called "Smithfield"


And you name your company"Smithfield Home Improvements"------ I don't know if there is anyway to stop someone else from using "Smithfield Home Services", or " Smithfield Home Renovation" etc.

Especially if you haven't registered your company name.

I also wonder about the logo. I look around here and A LOT of small contractor logos are highly similar-glorified clip art,basically-so if nothing is registered, copyrighted etc., I don't know if there is anything that CAN be done.

which reminds me--- I registered my company name MANY years ago- then some years later the state sent me forms to re-register---apparently you don't have the rights to the name forever-only something like 5 years or 7 years.- I am sure it's been more than 7 years since I re-registered-----wonder if I own the rights to MY company name?
Stephen


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

What I really tried to say was that the letter from a lawyer may cause him to make the changes. You are probably right about the name and logo, but seeing as he is a former employee, it seems like he is trying to profit from the OP business sucess. The name thief may figure it is safer to make a change rather than being hauled into court.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

SDel Prete said:


> Get some legal advise and do everything with in the law to crush his "business" at least to the point of him changing his logo and name so you aren't effected. I would email or mail something to all past customers, including the ones he took, and let them know about the name and logo situation so they call you and not him.
> 
> Like you said, if he was honest you would have helped him. However he lied and needs to learn from it.


Excellent advice. Don't wait any longer to contact a lawyer.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

packer_rich said:


> What I really tried to say was that the letter from a lawyer may cause him to make the changes. You are probably right about the name and logo, but seeing as he is a former employee, it seems like he is trying to profit from the OP business sucess. The name thief may figure it is safer to make a change rather than being hauled into court.


I agree that scare tactics will probably work. Send him a letter and he will probably change his logo.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Your ex-foreman may have copied your mailing list and sent a mailing to all your clients...Curtis Horticultural Services offering the following services...ending with his phone number. BTW if you are not incorporated he could incorporate under the name and have more right to it than you. If you don't do anything effective he may take a large percentage of your gross sales this year.


----------



## CurtisValley (Mar 9, 2013)

packer_rich said:


> What I really tried to say was that the letter from a lawyer may cause him to make the changes. You are probably right about the name and logo, but seeing as he is a former employee, it seems like he is trying to profit from the OP business sucess. The name thief may figure it is safer to make a change rather than being hauled into court.


Luckily I have been SO busy lately that I have not had time to check with a lawyer. I dont want this go get messy with lawyers, but I was thinking of using the scare tactic method of the cease a desist. Im not terribly worried about him as competition, but the fact that he stole my old logo and basically my name really pisses me off!!! 

Thanks for the advice guys. I know eventually the guy will get whats coming to him. He was a real ass**** anyway so I am actually glad he is gone. I have a younger more ambitious foreman now and have hired another employee to take on some other responsibilities so I no longer have one guy doing everything so hopefully this will never happen again.

Now I have to just find a way to "legally" crush him....


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CurtisValley said:


> Luckily I have been SO busy lately that I have not had time to check with a lawyer. I dont want this go get messy with lawyers, but I was thinking of using the scare tactic method of the cease a desist. Im not terribly worried about him as competition, but the fact that he stole my old logo and basically my name really pisses me off!!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys. I know eventually the guy will get whats coming to him. He was a real ass**** anyway so I am actually glad he is gone. I have a younger more ambitious foreman now and have hired another employee to take on some other responsibilities so I no longer have one guy doing everything so hopefully this will never happen again.
> 
> Now I have to just find a way to "legally" crush him....



Good luck. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I wouldn't wait with that cease and desist letter. The longer you wait the more entrenched he will be with the name, it will be harder to scare him into changing it, and the more customers he'll get through confusion. Get on it NOW not later when you're not busy, you must prioritize this skumbag to the top of the list.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I wouldn't wait with that cease and desist letter. The longer you wait the more entrenched he will be with the name, it will be harder to scare him into changing it, and the more customers he'll get through confusion. Get on it NOW not later when you're not busy, you must prioritize this skumbag to the top of the list.


Exactly. Time is of the essence on that situation


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

I would be taking to my lawyer today and hope that he can put the letter in the mail today.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Check your PM. I'm in the Scranton area and see if I can help you find some people to talk to.


----------



## jordan_paul (Feb 15, 2012)

fast fred said:


> Why don't you have a twenty something "kid" who is learning the ropes of concrete work ready to move up the ladder and make more money as he gets older?
> 
> The reality is these kids don't exist. Their not interested in learning a trade working hard and moving up the ladder. It's a said commentary on the world today. If half the population didn't have their head in their you know what, every business owner would have one to three young people knocking on their door looking for an opportunity to work hard and make money and LEARN A TRADE.
> 
> ...


I'm 21 and am a third year electrical apprentice, learning a trade. You got some words mixed up though. It's not that 20 year olds dont want to learn a trade, they don't want to spend the few weeks it takes learning how to do concrete work. Instead of this:



fast fred said:


> If half the population didn't have their head in their you know what, every business owner would have one to three young people knocking on their door looking for an opportunity to work hard and make money and LEARN A TRADE.


you should have said this:



fast fred said:


> If half the population *wasn't so smart*, every business owner would have one to three young people knocking on their door looking for an opportunity to work hard and make money and *BE A GLORIFIED LABORER*.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

philcav7 said:


> Check your PM. I'm in the Scranton area and see if I can help you find some people to talk to.


I never realized how close to home this is. I'm down in Wilkes-Barre area... 

I guess ill spread the word about the shady guy.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

It takes more than a few weeks to learn how to pour concrete


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

jordan_paul said:


> I'm 21 and am a third year electrical apprentice, learning a trade. You got some words mixed up though. It's not that 20 year olds dont want to learn a trade, they don't want to spend the few weeks it takes learning how to do concrete work. Instead of this:
> 
> 
> 
> you should have said this:


I think you over estimate your value as a third year apprentice, and under estimate the skill and knowledge it takes to get concrete right.

For what it's worth, this isn't a site to knock down any legitimate tradesman, it's a place we come to learn and share what we know. If you think being an electrician makes you any better than another, you're mistaken. This coming from someone in the electrical trade nearly twice as long as you've been on the earth.:thumbsup:


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

CurtisValley said:


> Luckily I have been SO busy lately that I have not had time to check with a lawyer. I dont want this go get messy with lawyers, but I was thinking of using the scare tactic method of the cease a desist. Im not terribly worried about him as competition, but the fact that he stole my old logo and basically my name really pisses me off!!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys. I know eventually the guy will get whats coming to him. He was a real ass**** anyway so I am actually glad he is gone. I have a younger more ambitious foreman now and have hired another employee to take on some other responsibilities so I no longer have one guy doing everything so hopefully this will never happen again.
> 
> Now I have to just find a way to "legally" crush him....


Did you incorporate your biz or LLC?
In PA, you must incorporate to have exclusive use of the name, however, a DBA should not infringe upon another established entity. You may have some leverage there. but if the state approved his DBA, they check that before it's issued. 

Who created the logo? Did you hire a designer for a custom logo, they may have registered it. If it's just plain old text or clipart, not much you can do there, I don't think.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

philcav7 said:


> Did you incorporate your biz or LLC?
> In PA, you must incorporate to have exclusive use of the name, however, a DBA should not infringe upon another established entity. You may have some leverage there. but if the state approved his DBA, they check that before it's issued.
> 
> Who created the logo? Did you hire a designer for a custom logo, they may have registered it. If it's just plain old text or clipart, not much you can do there, I don't think.


That is great advice. I see this soap opera continues. What will happen next? I feel like my wife watching television.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

It's amazing how often people come here with a sad story and then the layers get peeled away slowly and we find out how complex the situation really is. There's more to this story than meets the eye.

Call a lawyer for the logo stuff. Otherwise, focus on being a good boss so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

50 shades of ct... As the forum turns...


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> It's amazing how often people come here with a sad story and then the layers get peeled away slowly and we find out how complex the situation really is. There's more to this story than meets the eye.
> 
> Call a lawyer for the logo stuff. Otherwise, focus on being a good boss so this doesn't happen again.


Yeah, there are some good stories. Sometimes I feel bad for the people. However sometimes people are just getting what they had coming to them.


----------

